#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Beach party Bocholt (B)

## LJ Chris

Weer eens tijd om wat foto's te posten. 
Vorig weekend was het weer een fuif in een zandbak, en dit twee dagen. Wij verzorgden de party tent van licht en geluid.
Voor andere pics www.beachpartybocholt.be























Materiaallijst

Licht:
12 Sixbar
12 Mac 250 Krypton
4 Mac 300
4 Mac 600
2 Atomic
2 Botex 1500W Strobo
24 Par 56 300W
3 Adb
Aangestuurd door Case P2 + Jands event

Filmpjes ga ik in de loop van de week posten..
Let wel, de rechtopstaande truss aan de linkerkant wat zo schandalig aan de tentpaal is bevestigd, komt NIET van ons. Was één of ander promo ding van P Magazine.

Greetz 
Chris

----------


## ambooz crew

Heel mooi gedaan...
En heel netjes...

----------


## jakkes72

Die getapijte (juiste spelling???) KF850's komen we bekend voor.
Wel een mengelmoes van versterkers achter de EAW set...

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Vanwaar komt die videowall ergens? Er belde mij eergisteren nog iemand met een vraag over een picbloc, misschien zit er een verband  :Smile: .
Lijken mij nog Seleco's te zijn, klopt dat?

mvg,

----------


## Roy

Ben er zaterdag geweest, maar eerlijk gezegd had ik van 10 stacks 850 wel iets meer verwacht. Hadden jullie geluidsbeperking ?

Mvg, Roy

----------


## tuurKE

Ziet er netjes uit. Heb je ook foto's van de andere tenten?? 
Heb toch een kleine opmerking: is het niet een beetje link om zo'n set te takelen aan van die tentpaaltjes??

Greetz Tuur

----------


## MSSS

Ik meen op foto 4 een dap multi te herkennen? Als dit klopt dan zou ik graag willen weten of deze multi bevalt?

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Stijn Vanstiphout_
> 
> Vanwaar komt die videowall ergens? Er belde mij eergisteren nog iemand met een vraag over een picbloc, misschien zit er een verband .
> Lijken mij nog Seleco's te zijn, klopt dat?
> 
> mvg,



Wat voor tv's het zijn.. geen idee!
Het waren walen die de tv's hebben gezet, ik weet alleen dat elke tv zo zijn eigen kleur had [} :Smile: ]





> citaat:
> Ben er zaterdag geweest, maar eerlijk gezegd had ik van 10 stacks 850 wel iets meer verwacht. Hadden jullie geluidsbeperking ?



Er was geen geluidsbeperking opgelegd... Was het niet hard genoeg? Te weinig sub? In de regie klonk het nochtans heel hard, mss achter aan de tent minder?





> citaat:
>  Ik meen op foto 4 een dap multi te herkennen? Als dit klopt dan zou ik graag willen weten of deze multi bevalt?



Bedoel je de blauwe kabel? Het is een kabel waar een DMX data lijn inzit en een 230V lijn.. nog nooit last mee gehad!


Vrijdag was de spanning twee keer uitgevallen.  Heel de fuif zat op één hoofdkast die aangesloten was op netspanning. De differentieel ging telkens onderuit. In het totaal was er een lekstroom van 2A! Niet moeilijk als de verdeelblokjes buiten los in de zand liggen  :Frown: 
Dag erna is er een nieuwe hoofddifferentieel geplaatst met tijdsvertraging, zodat er meer selectiviteit was in de gehele installatie.

Greetz
Chris

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Chris_
> In het totaal was er een lekstroom van 2A! Niet moeilijk als de verdeelblokjes buiten los in de zand liggen 
> Dag erna is er een nieuwe hoofddifferentieel geplaatst met tijdsvertraging, zodat er meer selectiviteit was in de gehele installatie.



Dat moet je toch eens even gaan uitleggen...

----------


## MSSS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Chris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
>  Ik meen op foto 4 een dap multi te herkennen? Als dit klopt dan zou ik graag willen weten of deze multi bevalt?
> ...



Oke, thx voor de info! Was dus niet de door mij bedoelde kabel, maar fijn dat ie bevalt!

----------


## ronny

voor 10 stacken eaw te hebben staan klonk het vanvoor zeer slecht kwa geluid en geluidsdruk.  vanaf de regie begon het te gaan, maar achteraan in de tent was de verhouding tussen laag en mid hoog gewoonweg stukken beter, klonk het hierdoor ook beter en de geluidsdruk was merkbaar harder. 

Magoed kwa licht was het wel geweldig sjiek. Vrij simpel ontwerp, wat overigens ook weer eens juist tussen de tentpalen ging[^] :Big Grin: . 





> citaat:is het niet een beetje link om zo'n set te takelen aan van die tentpaaltjes??



te dun? zijn toch anders een van de dikkere tentpalen die ik al tegen ben gekomen. De last was ook verdeeld over 7 takelpunten, waarbij het middelste takelpunt wel wat meer gewicht te verwerken kreeg natuurlijk. 

enja kwa stroom daar: een hoop koelkasten en diepvriezers bijeen in combinatie met een hoop verdelingen die in de vocht liggen staat garant voor problemen. Verder is het nooit ideaal om al die koelkasten bij een installatie te hebben steken, maar je moet werken met wat je krijgt. overigens vind ik die lekstroom van 2A belachelijk groot en heeft een differentieel dan toch geen nut meer.

mvg
ronny

----------


## JeroenVDV

Leuke productie, ziet er over het totaal genomen netjes uit. Alleen jammer van de ongelooflijke kabelrotzooi. Ik zie overal heel veel kabels die door elkaar geknoopt liggen in bergen op de grond of half in de lucht hangend. Moet er niet aan denken daar te moeten troubleshooten bij problemen! Misschien volgende keer alles wat netter bundelen en sorteren?

----------


## LJ Nico Schepers

Knap werk Chris , keep up the good work !!

----------


## V-lite

Ik mis eigenlijk wat intelligent licht op het podium. In de lucht hangt bij wijze van spreken de ene kop langs de andere. Maar op het podium niet, dan kan je toch weinig diepte creëren. Hoe zit het nu trouwens met die lastenverdeling op de tentpalen?

----------


## ronny

van waar heb je die info dan?  En wil je aub je profiel eens invullen als je dan toch van die roddels wilt verkopen, weten we tenminste wie jij bent...

mvg
ronny

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tiemen_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Chris_
> ...



Als er in de gehele installatie een lekstroom plaatsvind, is de kans groot dat elke diff onderuitgaat stroomopwaarts. 
Laat je de difs hoger in de kring iets later uitvallen (enkele ms) dan zal alleen de dif waar de fout zich voor doet uitvallen en niet de eerste diff stroomafwaarts gezien...

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door V-lite_
> 
> Ik mis eigenlijk wat intelligent licht op het podium. In de lucht hangt bij wijze van spreken de ene kop langs de andere. Maar op het podium niet, dan kan je toch weinig diepte creëren. Hoe zit het nu trouwens met die lastenverdeling op de tentpalen? Over het geluid... Het zal voor sommigen onder ons geen geheim zijn dat er bij het desbetreffende bedrijf regelmatig lege of half lege kasten (kasten die niet werken, daarom niet altijd leeg) gestaan hebben als 'opvulling'.



Ja inderdaad, wat intelligent op het podium was helemaal niet mis geweest. Maar je moet ergens een lijn trekken , als het aan mij lag hing al ons intelligent licht daar.. 
Ik was ook heel even verbaasd toen ik hoorde dat ik geen intelligent mee kreeg op het podium, maar van het moment dat ik begon te programmeren wist ik dat het goed zou komen.
Met de pars op het podium waren heel mooie effecten te maken wat de show toch wat extra gaf, ikzelf vond het heel sjiek..

Over de rest van jou reactie ga ik niet reageren, een opmerking zonder feiten of motivatie is voor mij een zinloze roddel!
Maar ik zal er niet over uitwijden, anders ben ik straks de slechte.
Al weet ik wel dat mijn profiel wél is ingevuld.

Greetz
Chris

----------


## LJ Tom

Ziet er mooi uit jongen! licht moet knap zijn geweest wat ik zo kan zien.
Wat een zielige opmerking, verdient eigenlijk niet eens de moete voor aandacht :s, en dan wissen ze snel hun opmerking...

Niet aantrekken.

Ging het omhoog takelen een beetje vlot? Toch een hele constructie en naar wat ik kan zien is het met handtakels?

----------


## jo vaes

Ziet er goed uit. Persoonlijk had ik eigenlijk 4 maccen uit de zaal genomen en deze op het podium gezet, maar dat is natuurlijk ook weer smaak... Ik steun de volledige opmerking van V-lite niet, maar met het creëren van diepte heeft hij/zij toch wel ergens gelijk. Maar goed Chris, ik weet ook wel dat deze keuze niet altijd aan jou is :Smile: . Spijtig genoeg... en wrm weten we wel denk ik [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## luc2366

@JO, zat jij vroeger niet bij die firma waar LJ CHRIS nu werkt?

----------


## V-lite

Sorry van mijn uitspraak, ik was mss wel een beetje te ver gegaan

----------


## luc2366

en dan nu de waarheid aub [8D]
voor welke firma uit Limburg/concurrent van DWR werk jij dan???

want als particulier kom je op 't net niet af met zo'n onzin.

@LJ NICO SCHEPERS: wat melig om hier op 't forum complimentjes te geven aan je collega [xx(]  Dat doe je maar in de loods tijdens het uitladen

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> en dan nu de waarheid aub [8D]
> voor welke firma uit Limburg/concurrent van DWR werk jij dan???
> 
> want als particulier kom je op 't net niet af met zo'n onzin.
> 
> @LJ NICO SCHEPERS: wat melig om hier op 't forum complimentjes te geven aan je collega [xx(]  Dat doe je maar in de loods tijdens het uitladen



zelfs als collega vind ik het ongepast om zulke dingen op het net te zetten. zulke dingen vertel je alleen als je zeker weet dat ze waar zijn en je ze kan bewijzen. Aan cowboy-verhalen hebben we hier weinig. 

Greetz Tuur

----------


## jo vaes

Yup, heb daar vroeger gewerkt ja, maar door vele wantoestanden en problemen ben ik daar vertrokken. Maargoed, daar ga ik niet verder op ingaan. 

MVG Jo

----------


## FINCH

Even een vraagje buiten de roddels om...  :Smile: 

Op diverse producties zie ik verschillende varianten van die witte zeilen/doeken hangen, zoals op deze productie de witte driehoeken in de truss. Zijn dit doorgaans dingen in eigen beheer? En zo niet, bij wat voor soort bedrijven (desnoods een concreet bedrijf) worden dit soort dingen verhuurt? Op internet kan ik er nooit veel over vinden helaas...

Ik ben benieuwd en hoor het graag, alvast bedankt!

----------


## ronny

als je in mijn profiel kijkt naar homepage dan vind je het bedrijf waar die doeken die op de foto's hier te vinden zijn van komen. Die doeken( strings noemen wij ze :Big Grin: ) zijn zelf gemaakt ja. gewoon wit glitterdoek(strech)genomen, daar driehoeken uit geknipt  en op ieder uiteinde een witte klem met een oog in. in dat oog gewoon een witte elastiek met zo een bolletje aan om rond de truss te trekken.

de versie die je op deze foto's vind zijn de grootste die we hebben, verder hebben we nog modelletjes kleiner.

Voor meer vragen mag je altijd mailen :Wink: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> als je in mijn profiel kijkt naar homepage dan vind je het bedrijf waar die doeken die op de foto's hier te vinden zijn van komen. Die doeken( strings noemen wij ze) zijn zelf gemaakt ja. gewoon wit glitterdoek(strech)genomen, daar driehoeken uit geknipt  en op ieder uiteinde een witte klem met een oog in. in dat oog gewoon een witte elastiek met zo een bolletje aan om rond de truss te trekken.
> 
> de versie die je op deze foto's vind zijn de grootste die we hebben, verder hebben we nog modelletjes kleiner.
> 
> Voor meer vragen mag je altijd mailen
> 
> mvg
> ronny



Hey Ronny, het stof dat hiervoor gebruikt is is polystretch. vindt je in verschillende kleuren en kan je uitrekken tot 150% van hun oorspronkelijke maat. Is ook redelijk duur in aankoop.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## ronny

ja zoiets ja :Big Grin:    Hoe het juist allemaal noemt weet ik ook niet precies, alleen dat er wel genoeg van die dingen nu staan in het magazijn.

mvg
ronny

----------


## soundcheckfrits

@ lj chris:   waar blijfen die filmpjes van jouw  waar je om beloofde in het begintopic??    ben wel benieuwt hoe het er uitgezien in  (qou effecten)

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door tuurKE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> ...



Wordt dus gewoon verkocht en op maat gemaakt door pandora-showtex (www.showtex.com)

----------


## LJ Chris

Heeft iemand toevallig wat plaats vrij op een server? Ik heb namelijk ongeveer 230MB aan filmpjes maar dat kan ik niet on line zetten..

Alvast bedankt

Chris

----------


## Christiaan Visser

En anders kun je ook nog altijd mijn Emailadres in mijn profiel vinden.

Net klusje!

Inmiddels:

http://www.hoedom-fotoboek.net/Filmpje_1.MOV
http://www.hoedom-fotoboek.net/Filmpje_2.MOV
http://www.hoedom-fotoboek.net/Filmpje_3.MOV
http://www.hoedom-fotoboek.net/Filmpje_4.MOV
http://www.hoedom-fotoboek.net/Filmpje_5.MOV
http://www.hoedom-fotoboek.net/Filmpje.MOV

----------


## LJ Chris

Bedankt!!

Greetz
Chris

----------

